# Good Site for DVD reviews/specs??



## aerodude73 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi -- i've checked out a few (comingsoon.net, dvdreview, etc), but does anyone know of a really good DVD Review site where they give a Detailed list of the contents itself? raying: whether it is DTS or DD 5.1, of THX, the Extras, how the Video & Audio is to the reviewer, etc. Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check out DVDTOWN.COM ... They give reviews, rate the audio, video, extras, etc on a scale of 1-10 and give you all the release details as well. It is not all on one page, but you can click on the various tabs up top and get about everything there is to know about what DVDs they have reviewed thus far.


----------



## aerodude73 (Nov 8, 2007)

sweet site!!! thanks a lot, looks like it has what I have been looking for. Great Review site!


----------

